# Can anyone help me determine his bloodline?



## Mellonj (10 mo ago)

Im not Sure if he is 100% full pit or not either.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Mellonj. Unfortunately, without knowing the puppy's lineage there is no way of knowing if it is full blooded or mixed. What you do have is one cute puppy! 

Joe


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh my gosh... adorable!


----------



## FullCircle (Dec 31, 2021)

“Bloodline” is a matter of pedigree. So is “breed”. 
So, any of you guys interested in either, don‘t get a “rescue”, or buy from ANYONE that does not give you paperwork from UKC or ADBA - at the time you get the puppy! We can say that it might appear to be a certain breed, but it probably won‘t get you very far.


----------

